# What is causing this???



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

My guess is frame sabino and splash 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> My guess is frame sabino and splash
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I didn't came in thoroughbreds though lol


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

If she is full TB then frame and sabino. I think it's splash that's not in full TB's
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> If she is full TB then frame and sabino. I think it's splash that's not in full TB's
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It says in the ad the horse is 100% tb though?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm gonna be honest I didn't read the ad I didn't know notice it said TB till you said something. I just looked at the horse 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> I'm gonna be honest I didn't read the ad I didn't know notice it said TB till you said something. I just looked at the horse
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol that's okay xP


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Based on his sire being completely white, yet not gray and brown eyes: Dominant white. The way it tapers and is jagged his legs made me think DW before further googling. 

His sire: http://horseworld.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/845107642/m/540106155

ETA: I checked pedigree query for Arctic Cielo's parents, who both had pictures. It's possible he's maximum sabino, but his sire could be DW rather than the sabino he's listed as.


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

TB's have all the white patterns except tobiano.


OP Horse is Dominant White IMO.


----------



## Samhwain (Oct 24, 2012)

TBs carry the Sabino gene and due to cross breeding TB bloodlines with QH bloodlines to make the TB hardier many years back they have also gotten TB's that carry both Frame and Splash genes. However expressers of Frame Overo and Splash are not permitted to race ( from my understanding ) so it's possible to be 100% TB and be a paint.

That colt looks Sabino, though. The splotched edging and irregularity of the face and leg markings are strong indicators of Sabino and Sabino causes large face markings all on it's own ( and almost always has 4 white legs, rarely less than 3 ) so it's likely that flashy baby is a Sabino.


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

Where in the world did you get that horses expressing frame and splash can't race? 

All horses wth JC papers can race. INCLUDING splash whites and frame overos. 

I also highly doubt they crossed TBs with QHs. I'm not saying one didn't slip in but the TB has been a closed breed for a long while. 

And sabino does NOT usually put at least 3 high whites on a horse. Most times it's very minimal white. Stars and socks and the like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Also dominant white and max sabino they can look very similar and can sometimes be impossible to tell apart. They are closely related genetically.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Well I do know that they crossed thoroughbreds with QH to improve the QH... But haven't heard it the other way around, and every TB bloodline I look at is usually 100% TB


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes, I think Samhwain got it a little mixed up. APHA used to allow full TB's with pinto markings into their registry (they stopped a number of years ago, IIRC), and AQHA allows QH/TB crosses to be registered as Appendix QH's. But Jockey Club (the one in the US, at least) hasn't ever allowed QH, Paint, or any other breed into its registry.


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

APHA stopped allowing TBs but I believe recently they have started allowing it again, but with different rules than original.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

They changed it last year with their rule change meetings. The APHA allows full TBs again, but they don't get the same regular registry papers that a colored Paint would get. It's a subgroup like Solids.


----------

